# Basshead Headphones



## omnibus (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm bored with audiophile HP's for music. I started looking for something more fun and although there are several bass focused headphones out there, I read that the Skullcandy Crushers sounded like having 15's in your trunk but not noted for great SQ or anything with the amp turned off.
I won't be using an amp or anything so one built into the HP sounds great.

Has any bassheads here experienced with Skullcandy crushers? I'm curious what you think of them.

...and no "get Beats" troll responses please. I read a ton of reviews and it sounds as if the Crushers offer the most powerful bass option, but curious what other bassheads prefer.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't compare to the ones you mentioned, but I've yet to find a pair of cans that can tickle my ears better than the V-Moda Crossfade LP2's.

Apparently, the model I have (4 pairs worth for the studio!) have been updated:

Old Model

New Model


I run these off a power amp (not a whimpy HP amp, but an actual 8-channel power amp - a Lectrosonics PA8). I'm a certified basshead, and these absolutely satisfy my desires w/o breaking a sweat. I do generally add some 5K-20K sparkle back in with EQ as they can be a bit dark otherwise (and my tinnitus doesn't help!).

I will mention I also have the more expensive Crossfade M-100. The overall balance and soundstage is MUCH better on the M-100's - and they still get VERY loud and low, but I've fried the drivers twice now running off that same beefy power amp (warranty repairs both times / 3yr warranty). The LP2's have taken some serious abuse and I've never had one fail...

Check out some of the Home Theater Geeks (TWiT network Podcast) headphone episodes for more fabulous suggestions. That's where I initially discovered the V-Moda LP2's, and am glad I dropped over $1000 on V-moda headphones for the studio!


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

sony mdr-xb series


----------



## omnibus (Feb 20, 2015)

Randyman... said:


> I can't compare to the ones you mentioned, but I've yet to find a pair of cans that can tickle my ears better than the V-Moda Crossfade LP2's.
> 
> Apparently, the model I have (4 pairs worth for the studio!) have been updated:
> 
> ...


They look nice but I'll be using mine for portable and some radio apps don't have an EQ but don't really want a separate amp. Plus these would push my budget a bit.
I'll look certainly check into them though and see if I can find some comparisons. thanks.



rayray881 said:


> sony mdr-xb series


The comparison reviews mentioned the Crushers had a lot more bass but those Sony's are well regarded for bass lovers. But it's second on my list ATM.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Crushers will actually vibrate off your head if you find a really bass heavy song like Bass Nectar's "Basshead". It's actually kinda fun but not my taste for day to day listening lol.


----------

